# BANTAM B-23-S  TRAIL-LITE  NEW 2003



## SWASHMUCKLERS (Oct 3, 2002)

HELP -HELP - HELP

IS THERE ANYONE IN OUR FORUM THAT KNOWS WHAT IS GOING ON WITH TRAIL-LITE MANUFACTURERS IN INDIANNA.??? IS THE BANTAM LINE IN TROUBLE ?? SHOULD I START THINKING OF BUYING A JAYCO KIWI.??  OR DO YOU THINK I JUST NEED TO BE PATIENT AND WWAAAIIIIIITTTTTTTT.??

I THIS SENT THE FOLLOWING E-MAIL TO R-VISION RE BANTAM B-23-S ON OCT, 1, 2002. THEY PROBABLY ARE NOT GOING TO ANSWER ME AS I HAVE NEVER GOTTEN AN ANSWER FROM THEM IN THE PAST WHILE RESEARCHING THIER EQUIPMENT.



DEAR WHOM @ TRAIL-LITE,

WE WERE IN THE FINAL SECONDS OF ORDERING YOUR NEW YEAR 2003 BANTAM B-23-S TODAY, WHEN THE DEALER INFORMED ME THAT HE WAS JUST TOLD THAT YOU HAVE STOPPED MAKING THE BANTAM 7 FEET 3 INCHES WIDE.
HE SAID THAT STARTING TODAY YOU ARE MAKING THE BANTAM 8 FEET WIDE.!!!
OF COURSE I STOPPED THE ORDER UNTIL I CAN FIND OUT WHAT IMPACT THIS NEW WIDTH WILL HAVE FOR ME AND THE WIFE.

WHAT ARE THE GOODS AND BADS AS FAR AS THIS CHANGE.??
HOW MUCH WEIGHT WILL IT ADD TO THE TRAILER.??
WILL IT STILL HAVE THE COUCH POP OUT THE SIDE .??
IN FACT WHY DID YOU DECIDE TO CHANGE THE WIDTH.??
HAVE YOU CHANGED ANYTHING ELSE .??
LIKE OPTIONS, STANDARD GEAR, AXELS, APPLIANCES/EQUIPMENT, ELECTRIC ETC. AND EVERYTHING ELSE SHOWN ON MY NOW OBSOLETE BANTAM BROCHURE.

WE HAVE GONE THRU A LOT OF TROUBLE, EFFORT AND EXPENCE IN THE PROCESS OF DECIDING ON PURCHASING ONE OF YOUR BANTAM B-23-S's. 
NOT THE LEAST WAS OUR NEEDING TO DRIVE ALL OVER NORTHERN CALIFORNIA TO EVEN SEE ONE BEFORE WE COULD DECIDE TO PURCHASE ONE.
WE LIVE IN VIRGINIA CITY, NV. SO THE ONLY WAY WAS TO DRIVE ALL THE HELL AROUND BECAUSE THERE ARE NO DEALERS IN NEVADA AND I THINK ONLY TWO ON THE WEST COAST.

IF MY WIFE KAREN HAD NOT FALLEN SO DEEPLY IN LOVE WITH THE BANTOM WE WOULD NOT HAVE SPENT THREE DAYS, THREE MOTELS AND JUST UNDER 1,000 MILES TRYING TO SEE AND RUB UP AGAINST ONE OF YOUR TRAILERS.
AS IT IS WE NEVER DID FIND A B-23-S. WE DID HOWEVER DECIDE TO ORDER ON THE STRENGTH ALONE OF SEEING ONLY A B-17-B AND A B-22-S AT THE SACREMENTO RV SHOW.

CAN YOU HELP US ?? CAN YOU CALL US ??
CAN YOU E-MAIL US ?? CAN YOU SEND US THE NEW/LATEST BROCHURE ? 
YOURS TRULY, BUT ON PINS & NEEDLES

DON AND KAREN SINKOLA


----------



## kcbantamcamper (Oct 6, 2002)

BANTAM B-23-S  TRAIL-LITE  NEW 2003

Remain calm.   It is just a model change...for the better.  
We previously had a 1996 Jayco 1406 popup.  In May 2002 we purchased a 2002  Bantam 22-S.  I love it.  Last month our good friends purcased a 2002 Bantam 23-S.  I really like the floor plan of the 23-S.  There is so much more room at the table and floorspace.  So, we traded in our 2002 22-s and ordered a 23-S.  Is so happens the day our order was placed was the first day of the model change.  I called and talked to the factory and it will weight about 150 lbs more and will have the same size beds.  I was told the bathroom was the same size.  Essentially the extra 9 inches would be more floorspace.  I am so excited about this unit coming in.  Should be here in 2 weeks.  
If you have any concerns, I would suggest calling the factory.  They seemed happy to answer all of my questions. 
Happy Camping


----------

